# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  adrenaline pills

## jesse47174

im into football and its big in my school and i just dont have the adrenaline i need to play....ive heard of people takin adrenaline pills to give them an edge during the game...and so i was wondering if someone here knows of any good adrenaline pills or a good steroid with pig gains and low effects.

thanks.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

i dunno anything that will give u "pig" gains, but u can try cheque drops for extra intensity

----------


## jesse47174

are cheque drops good?...i never heard of it

----------


## jesse47174

do you think i can take it with anything?....like creatine or another type of steroid ?

----------


## MoneyAddyct

cheque drops are very very hard on the liver...I wouldn't recommend them.

----------


## -JaH-

you wont be able to find cheque drops anyways

----------


## BITTAPART2

you might not be able to

----------


## jesse47174

then does anyone know of anything that will boost my intensity or of a steroid that willl give me good gains?

----------


## hardgainer12

yummy food

----------

